# Carlos Arroyo 25.7pts and 6.3 assists.Second in WC both categories



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=right>http://www.fiba.com/print/pages/eng...langLC=en&season=&teamNumber=&zone=&x-cache=0 javascript:linkPageArg('/pages/eng/...etitionCode=&season=&lid_7098_newsID=&zone=')</TD><TD class=centralModuleMarginLeftRight></TD></TR><TR><TD class=centralModuleMarginLeftRight></TD><TD class=centralModuleMarginTop>







</TD><TD class=centralModuleMarginLeftRight></TD></TR><TR><TD class=centralModuleMarginLeftRight>







</TD><TD><!--skid="lid_7096_Central Top Module in Player Profile"--><!--DIVstart-lib_7097--><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=results cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><THEAD><TR><TD class=first style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px" width=58 height=72>







</TD><TD class=last style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 4px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" vAlign=top width=210>
*Carlos ARROYO* </TD><TD class=terminator>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=3>







</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY class=noBorder><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px" width=58>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" vAlign=top width=210>*DOB:* 30.07.1979
*Place of birth:* Fajardo (Puerto Rico)
*Height:* 188cm/6'2"
*Weight:* 862kg/1900lbs
*Position:* Point Guard 
</TD><TD>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>__________________________________</TD><TD class=centralModuleMarginLeftRight>







</TD><TD height=100><TABLE class=results height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><THEAD><TR><TD class=captionFullWidthSmall style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">*Main statistics*</TD><TD class=last width=1 height=1>*







*</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=2>*







*</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><!-- Dark Row --><TD class=first style="HEIGHT: 40px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155 height=40>*Points per game*</TD><TD class=last align=middle>*25.7*</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><!-- Light Row --><TD class=first style="HEIGHT: 40px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" height=40>*Rebounds per game*</TD><TD class=last align=middle>*5.3*</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><!-- Dark Row --><TD class=first style="HEIGHT: 40px; TEXT-ALIGN: left">*Assists per game*</TD><TD class=last align=middle>*6.3*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Arroyo has never really found a home in the NBA.He was one of the many guys who found conflict with Jerry Sloan,bounced around and hasn't been able to be very effective.Then when you put that Puerto Rico across his chest it's like Superman coming out of a freaking phonebooth.It seems to me that maybe he's the Puerto Rican version of Gilbert Arenas,someone who just isn't very effective unless you give him the ball and let him do whatever he likes with it.He certainly had one hell of a night against China in Puerto Rico's overtime win.He didn't shoot the ball particularly well,but played the entire game and ended with 25 points,10 assists and 8 rebounds.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah he needs complete freedom to be good, but he's not good enough to be given complete freedom in the NBA...if that makes sense. Plus he doesn't play much defense.

He makes a good backup point guard 6th man, who can come off the bench like an earl boykins and just do whatever to change the game. Which is what Orlando is using him for.

Tough break for the kid though. First Sloan, then Larry Brown. There's not a worse mismatch the kid could have.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

i had no idea he was so massive. at that weight why doesnt he do the shaq moves and slam it every time. :banana:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

LOL I didn't catch that.He could post up a water buffalo at that weight.FIBA.com probably misplaced a decimal point


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I think he may have found a home in Orlando. We've got a large Puerto Rican population that seems to have sparked him. In the time he was here he shot 50% from the field and scored 11 ppg in just 20 mpg, including a game winner.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

he still going to be the backup in Orlando


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

always impressed me in the international game but always been kind of a dud in the NBA.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i wont say hes a dud....ill just say he has had some bad breaks..........he made a name for himself after beating team USA....then when the NBA season started less than a dozen games into the season he had a severe ankle sprain....i saw it against the knicks.....after that he got into it with sloan and lost his starting job.....later was shipped to detroit with brown and an already established veteran PG in billups.....another bad break for him.....


i do think that he and jameer nelson make a nice backcourt, with those 2 rotating......hopefully he'll be let loose and will flourish....it looks like dooling is the odd man out on the magic...


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Arroyo without questioning has been the best point guard in the tourney.

And it's not only against weak opponents(Chinca, Senegal), against USA he was having his way with anyone that was place in front of him until Toro benched him for the 4th quarter.


----------

